# Wanna feel uneasy?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Look up your name on here: http://quanki.com

There is a ton of info on myself and close friends and family.

Does anyone know how to get your name off of things like this?


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

I just looked myself up, this makes me unhappy. Not sure what to do about it though.

Apparently the site is a data crawler, so if you haven't put it on the internet at some point, they can't find it.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Meh, nothing for me that isn't already in the phone book (except my age and the names of my parents and a brother).


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I guess that I'm not important enough, nothing came up for where I live. 

But I have done some searches before and it did come back with everything that is a public record on me.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think that the thing that bothers me most is that there is info on there that could be used for identity theft.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Here is another one. But you can get your name and information off this one.

http://www.familytreenow.com/


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I think that the thing that bothers me most is that there is info on there that could be used for identity theft.


Bax -- your identity has already been stolen. If you have ever used a credit card at a gas station, big box store (ie: Walmart, Home Depot, Target), or applied for a loan (auto dealers run your credit before you ever even test drive the car!), or purchased a fishing / hunting license out of state, or anything else imaginable, then your info is "out there". It's already stolen.

the best thing to do now is to keep an eye on your accounts. Register for a service monitor your credit if you want additional security.

Remember the "good old day" when you knew you got robbed because you got hit over the head with a tire iron? Not in today's world.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Typical of all the sites, takes a lot of time to run and at the end they want money to give you information.

I have friends that are PI's that will do it for free if I wanted.


----------



## Quanki (Mar 1, 2017)

*Quanki.com*

We remove everyone's information that asks. Just email us at [email protected] with a link to your profile.

It only gets done once a day, today's has already been processed so it will be tomm morning.

As another user stated, we are simply a crawling and matching service, but as he lacked to mention is one of our main sources is public goverment records. Like registration of birth, that is how you get into the system in the first place.

Have a nice day!


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

*familytreenow.com*

Take a look at www.familytreenow.com it has a little more info that this website


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

OK. Now I'm creeped out. We start a thread talking about Quanki, and he shows up, registers, and participates in the thread?
this is kind of like when I jump in my truck and my phone says "20 minutes to Grandma's house. Traffic is light". How in the heck does my truck and phone know where I'm going???

Creepy.


----------



## Quanki (Mar 1, 2017)

*Quanki.com*

Naturally we monitor any references of "Quanki" on the internet.

We are a crawler in nature afterall, makes sense that we would track our own domain name aswell 

I saw people struggled, so I assisted. We have thousands of removals on Quanki everyday, there is no issue to remove profiles.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Quanki said:


> Naturally we monitor any references of "Quanki" on the internet.
> 
> We are a crawler in nature afterall, makes sense that we would track our own domain name aswell
> 
> I saw people struggled, so I assisted. We have thousands of removals on Quanki everyday, there is no issue to remove profiles.


 This is a common thing PBH. It is a great way to monitor what people are saying about a company and they may also be noticing that traffic was directed through UWN to their site. So it is a pretty natural evolution.

Thank you Quanki for explaining how to remove names from your site. I looked around last night but didn't find an opt-out area. That could be due to using a mobile device though.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

PBH said:


> this is kind of like when I jump in my truck and my phone says "20 minutes to Grandma's house. Traffic is light". How in the heck does my truck and phone know where I'm going???
> 
> Creepy.


 I think the same thing when I get in my truck. It always tells me how long to get to work, how long to get home from work, and how long to get to the gym, and how long to get home from the gym.

To further complicate things, I swear that my phone listens to me. I was talking to my wife about wanting a philly cheesesteak sandwich for lunch, and my phone lit up once I got in my truck and it told me that I was "15 min away from Moochies" What the heck Apple?! :tinfoil3:


----------



## Quanki (Mar 1, 2017)

Bax* said:


> This is a common thing PBH. It is a great way to monitor what people are saying about a company and they may also be noticing that traffic was directed through UWN to their site. So it is a pretty natural evolution.
> 
> Thank you Quanki for explaining how to remove names from your site. I looked around last night but didn't find an opt-out area. That could be due to using a mobile device though.


Hi Bax. No, this is due to idiocy, threats, and whatever else goes along with ignorance. If you are sensible enough to contact a company and ask for a removal, it gets done. A lot of people contact us through facebook for example.

But if you don't make the effort to contact us to remove your data, it must not bother you that much.

You would be surprised by the amount of idiotic emails we receive.

So this is just a quick way to stop that 'flush of anger, they have my info on there, even though its public' let me write a nasty email. This gives them a second to stop, think, consider and phrase the email in an appropriate way.

Though, some people's ignorance are pretty much innate so that comes through in the emails of course.

That is why there is no opt-out button.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Quanki said:


> Hi Bax. No, this is due to idiocy, threats, and whatever else goes along with ignorance. If you are sensible enough to contact a company and ask for a removal, it gets done. A lot of people contact us through facebook for example.
> 
> But if you don't make the effort to contact us to remove your data, it must not bother you that much.
> 
> ...


 Gotcha. That makes sense. I hadn't considered the threats aspect. I am sure there are some crazy things you guys see.

I don't do the Facebook thing, so that wouldn't have crossed my mind to request info to be removed there. I am glad that you chimed in to give insight on the process 8)

The thing that weirded me out was that it appeared to be a South African company and I didn't know how the privacy laws worked across international commerce.

Thanks again!


----------



## Quanki (Mar 1, 2017)

Bax* said:


> Gotcha. That makes sense. I hadn't considered the threats aspect. I am sure there are some crazy things you guys see.
> 
> I don't do the Facebook thing, so that wouldn't have crossed my mind to request info to be removed there. I am glad that you chimed in to give insight on the process 8)
> 
> ...


They don't. Even if I was based in America, I wouldn't have to remove your profile. It's public data, and public data is just that. Public. Whether or not you consider it to be public is irrespective, some things are protected and we remove those as per US laws. There is a case with Spokeo in your supreme court not too long ago. There are certain profiles we are suppose to remove, public servants, judges, state prosecutors, some social workers, members of the police force, some top government officials etc. Sometimes they slip through the cracks, but there are organizations/companies that monitor just that. For example that is a company that monitors police officials's public data online and they will inform us if we missed someone, be sure of it.

I am not sitting in South Africa to bypass US laws, I comply with the US laws even though I don't need to. South Africa has its own privacy laws that I also comply with that.

I simply remove people's profiles cause it's the right thing to do. We are more a data company. People searches are just a division of it. People sometimes think we specifically target them, we have never ever singled out an individual.

We build stuff like this for example: http://quanki.com/restuarants.php for US corporations. That one was specifically built for a company that opens franchise restaurants.

Anyway, Just wanted to let your members know we are not the bad guy


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Interesting---


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Quanki....can you get us some info on Jason Chaffetz? :shock::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the insight Quanki!


----------

